

iOS 8 - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/ios/ios8/

======
Retr0spectrum
I'm not saying it's necessarily a bad thing, but a lot of these new features
seem like they have been borrowed straight from android. Health looks similar
to S Health, and the new keyboard features remind me of the Android keyboard
quite a bit. Also, the quick respond notifications feature has been available
to jailbroken device users for a while.

~~~
izzydata
Good ideas tend to get adapted to many places. I also like how things started
adapting the flatter minimalist UI. I have loved the way that looked forever,
but only recently has it really taken off.

Knowing apple though they will probably later on say that they created all of
these things. Or at least apple fans will claim that apple created all these
things.

------
dang
Buried as a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7834779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7834779).

------
ansimionescu
Funnily, I've just re-watched this video again today:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZakKwQ-
gFM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZakKwQ-gFM)

Will the users be able to disable remote Spotlight searches?

------
feifan
Still no flux…iOS is too bright!

~~~
aeontech
What do you mean? The screen brightness auto-adjusts by default already, what
would f.lux give you?

~~~
feifan
Easy on the eyes when it gets dark. iOS is blinding when I turn it on past,
say, 9pm, especially since I have flux on my computer. That transition is
jarring.

Having flux might improve my sleep cycle, certainly hasn't hurt :)

------
frik
no words about WebGL on iOS 8 :/

(it will be on OSX.X)

